# Go online on two devices in the same time.



## Cristian Balcan (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi! Is anybody able to tell me please what are the exact steps to connect on two devices in the same time on uber partner app? Thanx


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I have yet to attempt it with Uber yet but have had Lyft open on two devices and basically they run in sync with each other. If you go online on one of them, the other does as well...same with getting a ping too.

I guess it would all depend on why you want to run two devices at the same time. When I've done it, was strictly because of error. I use two devices because it is easier to run Uber on one and Lyft on the other.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

I wondered if you could do this. I was driving and a guy pulled up next to me and had 4 phones on mounts.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

You can on lyft but you generally can't on uber.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Why would you want two uber driver apps on at the same time?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Why would you want two uber driver apps on at the same time?


So you can earn twice as much with one ride


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Jc. said:


> So you can earn twice as much with one ride


It doesn't work that way and if you could jack it that way if they caught you - instant deactivation.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> It doesn't work that way and if you could jack it that way if they caught you - instant deactivation.


I think Jc. was making a joke.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Hugo said:


> I think Jc. was making a joke.


Ya just never know on here.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Why would you want two uber driver apps on at the same time?


One of the members here does it so he can see the surge map while mid-trip.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

On the galaxy note 8 you can run the uber driver app and passenger app at the same time while phone is in landscape mode.


----------



## 1ArmyDad (Sep 20, 2017)

I tried this with Lyft the other day and when I tried calling the Pax it said that I couldn't call because the phone number I was calling from wasn't the one I was registered with. It let me accept the request and even navigate to the end with it. So after I was done I just went back to using one phone. I was testing it out on my work phone to make life easier but it ended up causing me more grief than it was worth.


----------

